# Which lake chip?



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Looking to get a lake chip for my Lowrance iFinder H2O handheld GPS. It looks like my options are the Lowrance Lake Master or the Navionics Hotmaps chip. From what I read online, I'm leaning towards the Navionics, as it specifically lists many of the lakes that I'm interested in, whereas the Lake Master chip lists a few that I'm interested in on the website, but I also see that its been updated. So, anyone with any experience with either/both? What did you like/dislike about the chips?

Thanks!


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Lakemaster is very accurate and detailed on my Garmin units. I fish lakes mainly over 1500 acres in the NLP.


----------

